# Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

​
When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!

Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!

The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.​
​
            ​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks so much, Ann


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Ten more days to save 15% on pre-order!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Out this Saturday! Pre-order and save 15% on publication price!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Here's the new book trailer to give you a taste!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEn5fQ0mU-Q


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEn5fQ0mU-Q


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Great review from Marianna Mayer!

https://www.amazon.com/Phyllis-Wong-Girl-Danced-Lightning-ebook/dp/B06XBLZGHH/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Right off, I must confess I'm already a fan of all Geoffrey McSkimming's books ...

In his latest novel, _Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_, GeoffreyMcSkimming aims to please his readers ... in every category the author has surpassed himself with his 5th and newest addition to the popular mystery /magical series The Phyllis Wong Mysteries. Here's my checklist for an entertaining detective yarn for all ages; I assure you in advance, McSkimming hits the mark every time:
* Feisty girl detective, check
* Fascinating mystery to solve, check
* Magic conjuring by the master magician Phyllis Wong, check (GMcS should know first hand--his designer and illustrator for his book, Sue-Anne Webster, is a magician extraordinaire)
* Time travel, check
* Enough twists and turns to be a page turning suspense from start to completely satisfying finish, check
* Shakespeare, my personal hero, along with a delightful cast of characters, check.
All artfully crafted into a magical detective mystery novel by a master writer for all ages. I loved it! So will you.

-- Marianna Mayer -- author, illustrator, designer and publisher​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Electrifying glimpse below!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEn5fQ0mU-Q


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

"If Mr. McSkimming's tongue were more firmly embedded in his cheek he'd risk permanent speech impediment." -- _Australian Book Review _


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Magic! A mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories of all time! Can the brilliant sleuth Phyllis Wong solve the crime?

Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning

​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

[size=14pt]More 9 Diamonds Press book trailers here:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoBgs2ej8YI1U2K7d6v3P1g/videos​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Electrifying!​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

*Countdown deal now on!*

​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Monstrously magical!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New trailer for _Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEn5fQ0mU-Q​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Check out our YouTube channel for all our Cairo Jim and Phyllis Wong and other book trailers!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoBgs2ej8YI1U2K7d6v3P1g/videos​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> ​
> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> New trailer for _Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEn5fQ0mU-Q​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Magic! A mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories of all time! Can the brilliant sleuth Phyllis Wong solve the crime?
> 
> Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning
> 
> ​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

*Magic! The Frankenstein Legend! It's ALIVE!*​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> ​
> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

What monstrous mystery awaits the young magician? 
​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

[size=14pt]_Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_ book trailer here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEn5fQ0mU-Q



            ​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEn5fQ0mU-Q
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting and magic!

​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> ​
> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEn5fQ0mU-Q
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> ​
> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Magic! A mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories of all time! Can the brilliant sleuth Phyllis Wong solve the crime?
> 
> Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning
> 
> ​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEn5fQ0mU-Q
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> ​
> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEn5fQ0mU-Q
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> ​
> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEn5fQ0mU-Q
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> ​
> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEn5fQ0mU-Q
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_ book trailer here:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_ book trailer here:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_ book trailer here:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Girl who Danced with Lightning_ book trailer here:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> The fifth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> New paperback now available!


New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> New paperback now available!


New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> New paperback now available!





9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


New paperback out now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


New paperback edition available now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> When Phyllis Wong's friend Clement finds a seemingly ordinary old movie poster in an antique shop, little does Phyllis know that the discovery will fling her on a journey into the past ... a journey that will lead the brilliant young magician and clever sleuth to a forgotten mystery surrounding one of the most famous stories ever written!
> 
> Another startling, electrifying tale of Transiting from the ever-animated imagination of Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


New paperback edition out now!


----------

